# New F30 BMW 3-series to Offer Diesel Engine in U.S.—Eventually



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

New F30 BMW 3-series to Offer Diesel Engine in U.S.-Eventually



> BMW is in the midst of launching the volume versions of its all-new F30 3-series sedan-you can read our hot-off-the-press first drive here-but a company insider has confirmed that a diesel version will join the U.S. lineup once the dust has settled.
> 
> The outgoing 3-series was available with a torque-tastic 425-lb-ft, 3.0-liter diesel inline-six; that model, badged 335d, was available only with an automatic transmission and rear-wheel drive-and hit 60 mph in 5.7 seconds in our testing. Its burly nature and exorbitant sticker price ($45,025) were a recipe for slow sales, but it was nevertheless a more cost-effective way for the company to offer a diesel 3, with the same engine having been brought up to U.S. regulations for use in the X5 xDrive35d.
> 
> ...


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

boo :thumbdwn: i want bigger hp and more torque or at the very minmum make the same engine as found in the 335d available.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll take one if it is AWD.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

would love to have the opportunity to get a wagon with the 4 cyl diesel


----------



## Moxie (Jul 26, 2010)

Look @ pg 58 of the attached for the 320d specs. 320d gets 60 MPG Hwy, 43 MPG City & 53 MPG combined. :bigpimp:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> would love to have the opportunity to get a wagon with the 4 cyl diesel


Me too. When the time comes to retire my truck, I want a fuel efficient wagon. Although a 3 series wagon might be small for what I'd want to use it all for.


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

There are going to be so many versions of the new 3 series it's going to make your head spin. BMW pumped $700 million into its Munich plant to prepare for production of the new 3 Series.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

in 13 years when I retire and my 335d is old then I'll be able to go to Europe and have the delivery of the next generation 3 series LOL count on it !!!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Axel61 said:


> in 13 years when I retire and my 335d is old then I'll be able to go to Europe and have the delivery of the next generation 3 series LOL count on it !!!


It will not be the F30 then. BMW uses a 6-7 year model cycle.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

cssnms said:


> boo :thumbdwn: i want bigger hp and more torque or at the very minmum make the same engine as found in the 335d available.


Exactly. That torque is what makes it so much fun to drive.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

Guys, guys, and ladies.........Let's not forget that with this engine being more widely used that the tuning options will be more prevalent. That means it could be more of a sleeper than the 335d is. Also, as the op mentioned, this thing is looking to get 60 mpg highway. WOW!!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

TJPark01 said:


> New F30 BMW 3-series to Offer Diesel Engine in U.S.-Eventually


BMW will offer more diesels in North America. Obviously. So what else is new?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

BMW is being forced to bring DIESEL 'cause the following vehicles will be coming soon: Chevy Cruze DIESEL, Audi will provide more DIESELS in their line and VW might add more DIESELS on their models also!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Alpine yes I beleive their will be another code name but I am planning ahead!! LOL


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

ProRail said:


> BMW will offer more diesels in North America. Obviously. So what else is new?


Are we sure of that? I recall being promised a 5 Series diesel a couple of years ago and...nothing.If it had arrived as promised I'd be driving one right now instead of my MB which is nice but not as good as the F10,IMO.Sadly,Americans don't like diesels.That's why they're almost impossible to find here.My understanding is that BMW had lots of trouble selling the 3 Series diesel....thus the big "eco credit",etc.I hope you're right but I fear that hybrid/electric is the "green" and "energy efficient" car of the future...here,at least.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

Mbretl said:


> Look @ pg 58 of the attached for the 320d specs. 320d gets 60 MPG Hwy, 43 MPG City & 53 MPG combined. :bigpimp:


The numbers above are in imperial gallons. When you adjust then to US gallons the gains aren't as impressive (50 highway, 36 city, 44 combined). The combined number is right in hybrid electric territory. 0 to 60 is listed at 7.5 seconds, which is still better than a hybrid.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Hopefully, they'll bring me a 320xd to complement the E70d. I really want an AWD diesel sedan and NO ONE is offering one yet


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> I really want an AWD diesel sedan and NO ONE is offering one yet


Not true,Mercedes is offering one.Of course it starts at $90K....


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

julesandtrish said:


> Guys, guys, and ladies.........Let's not forget that with this engine being more widely used that the tuning options will be more prevalent. *That means it could be more of a sleeper than the 335d is*. Also, as the op mentioned, this thing is looking to get 60 mpg highway. WOW!!


With a 181hp/280 lbs of torque, not likely. Even with a tune it will be lucky to achieve anywhere close to the kind of performace found in the 335d. Aside from smaller displacement and turbos, other limiting factors will likely be a less robust transmission.


----------

